

33 Laws of Typography Pt3 - d3v3r0
http://blog.alexdevero.com/33-laws-typography-pt3/

======
mxstbr
If you're interested in Typography, I'd suggest reading "Stop stealing sheep
and find out how type works"[1] by Eric Spiekermann. Great introduction to
practical Typography!

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Stealing-Graphic-Design-
Communication-...](http://www.amazon.com/Stealing-Graphic-Design-
Communication-Courses/dp/0321934288/)

